
Element AI Raises $102M to Take on Amazon, Alphabet - miraj
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-14/element-ai-raises-102-million-to-take-on-amazon-alphabet
======
miraj
WSJ article: [https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/06/14/element-ai-
raises-102-m...](https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/06/14/element-ai-
raises-102-million-as-new-learning-model-sparks-interest/)

